# Anti-catabolic supplements



## MAC33 (Apr 14, 2006)

What are _the_ best anti-catabolic supplements? I need to know because I have like this intense fear of losing the muscle I worked so hard for. But I need to start doing cardio or something because just adjusting your diet takes wayyyy too long for results, and summer is coming up pretty damn soon so thats why I need to lose some fat and very quickly. So what is everyones favorite and most successful anti-catabolic supplements???
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 14, 2006)

l-glutamine IMO


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2006)

casein protein?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 15, 2006)

Lean Extreme, BCAA's, Carbs, Creatine, Designer Supplements Vigor (potent anti-oxidant), etc.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 16, 2006)

You should understand this: Your body burns more fat in a catabolic state and synthesizes more fat in an anabolic state. Your concern is the preservation of lean body mass. You need to manipulate your diet and exercise to accomplish your goal. No supplements can do that for you.


----------

